#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  > Ρωτήστε τον Νίκο Κολυδά >  > > >  >  >  Αθεώρητη Α.Π.Υ. από Η.Υ. και φορολογικός μηχανισμός

## TakisX.

Εξακολουθεί να είναι απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση ο φορολογικός μηχανισμός για την έκδοση Απόδειξης λιανικών συναλλαγών για παροχή υπηρεσιών (Α.Π.Υ.) που δημιουργούνται και εκτυπώνονται (π.χ. με excel) στον Η.Υ.? Το ίδιο ισχύει και για Τιμολόγια?

----------


## accounter

*Καλημέρα ,*

*η θεώρηση καταργήθηκε για τα όλα τα χειρόγραφα στοιχεία που αφορούν Παροχή Υπηρεσιών !*


Δηλαδή για τις Αποδείξεις Παροχής Υπηρεσιών , Τ.Π.Υ  ,    !!!!!!!!!!

ΚΑΤΑΡΓΗΘΗΚΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΒΙΒΛΙΟ ΑΣΘΕΝΩΝ 



ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ : Τα χειρόγραφα στοιχεία θα πρέπει να τα εκδίδουμε με αναγραφή του ονοματεπωνύμου και της διεύθυνσης του πελάτη  !!!!
*Αν εκδίδουμε τις Α.Π.Υ μηχανογραφημένες θα πρέπει να αγοράσουμε φορολογικό μηχανισμό !* 

*Τι αλλάζει για πάνω από 1 εκατ. επιχειρήσεις και ελ. Επαγγελματίες*


*Οριστικό τέλος στη θεώρηση όλων των βιβλίων και φορολογικών στοιχείων, κατάργηση της τήρησης πρόσθετων βιβλίων, κατάργηση της έκδοσης δελτίων αποστολής αλλά και της έκδοσης αποδείξεων δαπανών φέρνουν οι αλλαγές που επήλθαν από την 1η Ιανουαρίου 2014 στις διαδικασίες τήρησης βιβλίων και έκδοσης φορολογικών στοιχείων.*

Στο εξής χιλιάδες επιχειρήσεις και ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες μπορούν να εκδίδουν αθεώρητες χειρόγραφες αποδείξεις ενώ ήδη από την 1η Ιανουαρίου 2013 έχουν το δικαίωμα να εκδίδουν αθεώρητα τιμολόγια.

Με τις νέες ρυθμίσεις παρέχεται η δυνατότητα έκδοσης αποδείξεων με φορολογικές ταμειακές μηχανές ακόμη και στους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες. Ωστόσο η χρήση των ταμειακών μηχανών δεν είναι υποχρεωτική αλλά προαιρετική για τους συγκεκριμένους φορολογούμενους. Παράλληλα, εξακολουθούν να απαλλάσσονται από τη τήρηση βιβλίων και έκδοση αποδείξεων λιανικής τα φυσικά πρόσωπα με τζίρο έως 5.000 ευρώ, με εξαίρεση τους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες (γιατρούς, δικηγόρους, λογιστές κλπ) που θα τηρούν βιβλία και θα κόβουν αποδείξεις ακόμη και αν τα ακαθάριστα έσοδα τους είναι μικρότερα των 5.000 ευρώ.

 Οι αλλαγές που ισχύουν από την 1η Ιανουαρίου 2014 στον Κώδικα Φορολογικής Απεικόνισης Συναλλαγών ξεκαθαρίζονται σε εγκύκλιο του Γενικού Γραμματέα Δημοσίων Εσόδων Χάρη Θεοχάρη.

 Ειδικότερα:

 1. Κατάργηση υποχρέωσης παροχής ασφαλών πληροφοριών (πρόσθετων βιβλίων). Οι φορολογούμενοι που εκμεταλλεύονται χώρους διαμονής ή φιλοξενίας (ξενοδοχεία κ.λπ.), εκπαιδευτήρια, κλινικές ή θεραπευτήρια, κέντρα αισθητικής, γυμναστήρια και χώρους στάθμευσης, καθώς και οι γιατροί και οδοντίατροι δεν υποχρεούνται στην τήρηση πρόσθετων βιβλίων.

 2. Κατάργηση θεώρησης φορολογικών βιβλίων και στοιχείων. Οι εφορίες δεν θεωρούν οποιοδήποτε φορολογικό βιβλίο και στοιχείο. Τυχόν αποθέματα θεωρημένων και μη χρησιμοποιηθέντων φορολογικών βιβλίων και στοιχείων μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν μέχρι της εξαντλήσεως αυτών.


*Έκδοση αποδείξεων λιανικής – ταμειακές μηχανές* 

*Τη δυνατότητα να εκδίδουν αποδείξεις με ταμειακή μηχανή έχουν πλέον οι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες και άλλες κατηγορίες επαγγελματιών που εξαιρούνται από την υποχρεωτική χρήση ταμειακή μηχανής. Η χρήση των ταμειακών μηχανών δεν είναι υποχρεωτική αλλά προαιρετική για τους συγκεκριμένους φορολογούμενους.
*
 Ειδικότερα για τον τρόπο έκδοσης αποδείξεων λιανικών συναλλαγών μέχρι και τις 31 Δεκεμβρίου 2014 προβλέπονται τα ακόλουθα:

 Οι φορολογούμενοι που εκμεταλλεύονται χώρους διαμονής ή φιλοξενίας, εκπαιδευτήρια, παιδικούς σταθμούς, κλινικές ή θεραπευτήρια, κέντρα αισθητικής, γυμναστήρια, χώρους στάθμευσης, καθώς και οι γιατροί και οδοντίατροι μπορούν να εκδίδουν τις αποδείξεις λιανικών συναλλαγών είτε σε έντυπη μορφή (χειρόγραφα ή μηχανογραφικά), με αναγραφή του ονοματεπωνύμου και της διεύθυνσης του πελάτη, είτε με τη χρήση φορολογικής ταμειακής μηχανής, ανεξάρτητα της μορφής του φορέα τους (φυσικά ή νομικά πρόσωπα) και της κατηγορίας των βιβλίων τους (απλογραφικά ή διπλογραφικά). Σε περίπτωση μηχανογραφικής έκδοσης, οι αποδείξεις λιανικών συναλλαγών δεν σημαίνονται υποχρεωτικά με τη χρήση φορολογικού μηχανισμού Ε.Α.Φ.Δ.Σ.Σ. Ο εκμεταλλευτής χώρου στάθμευσης, μπορεί, αντί του ονοματεπωνύμου και της διεύθυνσης του πελάτη, να αναγράφει, στις χειρόγραφες αποδείξεις, τον αριθμό κυκλοφορίας του οχήματος του πελάτη

 Ο εκμεταλλευτής θεαμάτων, ο πράκτορας κρατικών λαχείων, ΠΡΟ-ΠΟ, ΛΟΤΤΟ και συναφών, η επιχείρηση μεταφοράς προσώπων γενικά, με εξαίρεση τον εκμεταλλευτή ταξί μπορούν να εκδίδουν τις αποδείξεις λιανικών συναλλαγών είτε χειρόγραφα, είτε με τη χρήση φορολογικής ταμειακής μηχανής, ανεξάρτητα της μορφής του φορέα τους (φυσικά ή νομικά πρόσωπα) και της κατηγορίας των βιβλίων τους (απλογραφικά ή διπλογραφικά). Σε περίπτωση μηχανογραφικής έκδοσης, οι αποδείξεις λιανικών συναλλαγών δεν σημαίνονται υποχρεωτικά με τη χρήση φορολογικού μηχανισμού Ε.Α.Φ.Δ.Σ.Σ.

 Ο κατά παραγγελία αυτοαπασχολούμενος (μόνο φυσικό πρόσωπο) ράπτης ή ράπτρια, ο αυτοαπασχολούμενος (μόνο φυσικό πρόσωπο) ράπτης ή ράπτρια που επιδιορθώνει ενδύματα και υφασμάτινα είδη, γενικώς, καθώς και ο εκμεταλλευτής ιαματικών πηγών του Ε.Ο.Τ. μπορούν να εκδίδουν τις αποδείξεις λιανικών συναλλαγών είτε χειρόγραφα, είτε με τη χρήση φορολογικής ταμειακής μηχανής ανεξάρτητα της κατηγορίας των βιβλίων τους (απλογραφικά ή διπλογραφικά). Σε περίπτωση μηχανογραφικής έκδοσης, οι αποδείξεις λιανικών συναλλαγών σημαίνονται υποχρεωτικά με τη χρήση φορολογικού μηχανισμού Ε.Α.Φ.Δ.Σ.Σ.

 [HL]*Οι παρακάτω κατηγορίες υπόχρεων απεικόνισης συναλλαγών μπορούν να εκδίδουν τις αποδείξεις λιανικών συναλλαγών είτε χειρόγραφα, με αναγραφή του ονοματεπωνύμου και της διεύθυνσης του πελάτη, είτε με τη χρήση φορολογικής ταμειακής μηχανής, ανεξάρτητα της μορφής του φορέα τους (φυσικά ή νομικά πρόσωπα) και της κατηγορίας των βιβλίων τους (απλογραφικά ή διπλογραφικά). Σε περίπτωση μηχανογραφικής έκδοσης, οι αποδείξεις λιανικών συναλλαγών πρέπει να σημαίνονται υποχρεωτικά με τη χρήση φορολογικού μηχανισμού Ε.Α.Φ.Δ.Σ.Σ.*[/HL]

 α) Ο υπόχρεος απεικόνισης συναλλαγών που ασκεί το επάγγελμα του κτηνιάτρου, φυσιοθεραπευτή, βιολόγου, ψυχολόγου, μαίας, δικηγόρου, συμβολαιογράφου, άμισθου υποθηκοφύλακα, δικαστικού επιμελητή, αρχιτέκτονα, μηχανικού, τοπογράφου, χημικού, γεωπόνου, γεωλόγου, δασολόγου, ωκεανογράφου, σχεδιαστή, δημοσιογράφου, συγγραφέα, διερμηνέα, ξεναγού, μεταφραστή, καθηγητή ή δασκάλου, καλλιτέχνη γλύπτη ή ζωγράφου ή σκιτσογράφου ή χαράκτη, ηθοποιού, εκτελεστή μουσικών έργων ή μουσουργού, καλλιτεχνών των κέντρων διασκέδασης, χορευτή, χορογράφου, σκηνοθέτη, σκηνογράφου, ενδυματολόγου, διακοσμητή, οικονομολόγου, αναλυτή, προγραμματιστή, ερευνητή ή συμβούλου επιχειρήσεων, λογιστή ή φοροτέχνη, αναλογιστή, κοινωνιολόγου, κοινωνικού λειτουργού, εμπειρογνώμονα, ομοιοπαθητικού, εναλλακτικής θεραπείας, ψυχοθεραπευτή, λογοθεραπευτή, λογοπαθολόγου και λογοπεδικού.

 Εξαιρούνται οι ανώνυμες εταιρείες, οι εταιρείες περιορισμένης ευθύνης και οι ιδιωτικές κεφαλαιουχικές εταιρείες, με αντικείμενο εργασιών τα προαναφερόμενα επαγγέλματα που πρέπει να εκδίδουν τις αποδείξεις λιανικών συναλλαγών είτε με τη χρήση φορολογικής ταμειακής μηχανής, είτε επί μηχανογραφικής έκδοσης, με τη χρήση φορολογικού μηχανισμού Ε.Α.Φ.Δ.Σ.Σ.. ενώ εκδίδουν χειρόγραφες αποδείξεις λιανικών συναλλαγών μόνο στην περίπτωση βλάβης της φορολογικής ταμειακής μηχανής και του φορολογικού μηχανισμού Ε.Α.Φ.Δ.Σ.Σ..

 Επίσης, με τον ίδιο κατά τα προαναφερόμενα τρόπο της περίπτωσης αυτής, εκδίδει τις αποδείξεις λιανικών συναλλαγών και ο υπόχρεος απεικόνισης συναλλαγών που ασκεί το επάγγελμα του εργοθεραπευτή, δεδομένου ότι, το επάγγελμα αυτό προσιδιάζει με το επάγγελμα του ψυχοθεραπευτή.

 Σημειώνεται ότι, δεν εκδίδονται ιδιαίτερα τιμολόγια και αποδείξεις λιανικών συναλλαγών, για την είσπραξη αμοιβής από συμβολαιογράφο, εφόσον η αμοιβή του αναγράφεται στο συμβόλαιο για το οποίο εισπράττεται. Κατ' αναλογία, οι δικαστικοί επιμελητές, δεν εκδίδουν ιδιαίτερα τιμολόγια και αποδείξεις λιανικών συναλλαγών, για την είσπραξη της αμοιβής τους, εφόσον η αυτή αναγράφεται στα έγγραφα επιδόσεων, κατασχέσεων κ.λπ. για τα οποία εισπράττεται.

 β) Ο εκμεταλλευτής γεωργικών μηχανημάτων ή ελαιουργείου ή αλευρομύλου ή εργοστασίου αποφλοίωσης ρυζιού.

 γ) Ο υπόχρεος απεικόνισης συναλλαγών που ασχολείται με την κατασκευή οποιουδήποτε τεχνικού έργου (όπως ξυλουργός, σιδηρουργός, υδραυλικός, ηλεκτρολόγος, κτίστης και γενικά όσοι ασχολούνται με οικοδομικές εργασίες), καθώς και ο κατασκευαστής επιταφίων μνημείων (μαρμαρογλυφείων).

 δ) Ο υπόχρεος απεικόνισης συναλλαγών που διατηρεί κτηματομεσιτικό γραφείο, γραφείο τελετών, γραφείο συνοικεσίων, γραφείο διεκπεραίωσης εμπιστευτικών εργασιών, γραφείο ευρέσεως εργασίας.

 ε) Η επιχείρηση ημερήσιου και περιοδικού τύπου για την είσπραξη συνδρομών, ενοικίασης επιβατηγών αυτοκινήτων, έκδοσης κοινοχρήστων λογαριασμών πολυκατοικιών, καθαρισμού και απολύμανσης κατοικιών, επισκευής και συντήρησης ανελκυστήρων και λοιπών εγκαταστάσεων κατοικιών, η επιχείρηση μεταφοράς αγαθών.

 Οι αποδείξεις λιανικών συναλλαγών που αφορούν σε πωλήσεις ηλεκτρικού ρεύματος, πωλήσεις ύδατος μη ιαματικού, παροχή τηλεπικοινωνιακών υπηρεσιών, καθώς και οι αποδείξεις που εκδίδονται εκτός της επαγγελματικής εγκατάστασης του υπόχρεου απεικόνισης συναλλαγών, εξαιρούνται από τη χρησιμοποίηση φορολογικής ταμειακής μηχανής και φορολογικού μηχανισμού Ε.Α.Φ.Δ.Σ.Σ.. Ωστόσο, οι πωλητές οπωρολαχανικών, νωπών αλιευμάτων και λοιπών αγροτικών προϊόντων σε λαϊκές αγορές (αγρότες - μεταπωλητές), όσοι διαθέτουν εμπορεύματα λιανικώς, στις κινητές λαϊκές αγορές, στα παζάρια και μέσω πλανοδίου εμπορίου (πλανόδιοι πωλητές - κινητά καταστήματα) εξακολουθούν να έχουν την υποχρέωση χρήσης φορολογικών ταμειακών μηχανών.

 Απαλλάσσονται από την υποχρέωση χρησιμοποίησης Ε.Α.Φ.Δ.Σ.Σ. του ν. 1809/1988 για την έκδοση των αποδείξεων λιανικών συναλλαγών το Δημόσιο, οι Δήμοι και τα λοιπά Νομικά Πρόσωπα Δημοσίου Δικαίου, οι ασφαλιστικές επιχειρήσεις και τα Τραπεζικά - Πιστωτικά Ιδρύματα.

 Όσοι από τους πιο πάνω υπόχρεους απεικόνισης συναλλαγών, εκτός από τη συγκεκριμένη δραστηριότητα για την οποία τους παρέχεται η δυνατότητα να μη χρησιμοποιούν φορολογική ταμειακή μηχανή ή φορολογικό μηχανισμό Ε.Α.Φ.Δ.Σ.Σ. διατηρούν μόνιμη επαγγελματική εγκατάσταση (κατάστημα), από την οποία πωλούν λιανικώς αγαθά ή παρέχουν υπηρεσίες στο κοινό (π.χ. ηλεκτρολόγοι, υδραυλικοί, που πωλούν ηλεκτρολογικά ή υδραυλικά είδη) ή από την επαγγελματική τους εγκατάσταση ασκούν παράλληλα και άλλη δραστηριότητα για την οποία υπάρχει υποχρέωση χρησιμοποίησης φορολογικής ταμειακής μηχανής (π.χ. ράπτης ή ράπτρια που πωλεί και έτοιμα ενδύματα ή εσώρουχα κ.λπ.), υποχρεούνται να εκδίδουν τις αποδείξεις λιανικών συναλλαγών, τουλάχιστον για τη δραστηριότητά τους αυτή, με τη χρήση φορολογικής ταμειακής μηχανής ή φορολογικού μηχανισμού Ε.Α.Φ.Δ.Σ.Σ..

 Οι εξαιρέσεις από φορολογική ταμειακή μηχανή που προβλέπονται από άλλες υπουργικές αποφάσεις εξακολουθούν να ισχύουν όπως π.χ. για τα τουριστικά - ταξιδιωτικά γραφεία. Ομοίως, τα ΕΛ.ΤΑ. δεν υποχρεούνται σε χρήση Ε.Α.Φ.Δ.Σ.Σ., για τα στοιχεία που εκδίδουν, ούτε σε χρήση φορολογικής ταμειακής μηχανής, για τις λιανικές πωλήσεις αγαθών και υπηρεσιών που διενεργούν.

 Όλα τα λοιπά φορολογικά στοιχεία (πλην αποδείξεων λιανικών συναλλαγών, με τις εξαιρέσεις που προαναφέρθηκαν) τα οποία εκδίδονται με μηχανογραφικό τρόπο δεν σημαίνονται υποχρεωτικά με φορολογικό μηχανισμό Ε.Α.Φ.Δ.Σ.Σ., όπως π.χ. οι αποδείξεις πώλησης εισιτηρίων, οι αποδείξεις μεταφοράς των εκμεταλλευτών πλοίων του π.δ. 120/1997, στους οποίους χορηγείται βεβαίωση από την αρμόδια Δ/νση Πληροφορικής και Νέων Τεχνολογιών του Υπουργείου Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας για εγκατάσταση και λειτουργία Ηλεκτρονικού Συστήματος Κράτησης θέσεων και έκδοσης εισιτηρίων επιβατών και αποδείξεων μεταφοράς κ.λπ..

 Ποιοι υποχρεούνται να τηρούν βιβλία και ποιοι εξαιρούνται

 Εξακολουθούν να απαλλάσσονται από την υποχρέωση να τηρούν βιβλία και να εκδίδουν αποδείξεις λιανικής τα φυσικά πρόσωπα, τα οποία κατά τη προηγούμενη χρήση είχαν ακαθάριστα έσοδα έως 5.000 ευρώ. Ωστόσο, ο κανόνας αυτός δεν ισχύει για όσους ασκούν ελευθέριο επάγγελμα (γιατροί, δικηγόροι, λογιστές κλπ) οι οποίοι θα πρέπει να τηρούν βιβλία και να κόβουν αποδείξεις έστω και αν τα ακαθάριστα έσοδα τους είναι μικρότερα των 5.000 ευρώ.

 Ειδικότερα με την εγκύκλιο του υπουργείου Οικονομικών διευκρινίζονται ποιοι υποχρεούνται να τηρούν βιβλία και ποιοι εξαιρούνται:

 Εξακολουθεί να απαλλάσσεται από την υποχρέωση τήρησης βιβλίων και έκδοσης αποδείξεων λιανικής κάθε φυσικό πρόσωπο, υπόχρεο εφαρμογής του Κ.Φ.Α.Σ., το οποίο κατά την προηγούμενη διαχειριστική περίοδο πραγματοποίησε συνολικά ακαθάριστα έσοδα από την πώληση αγαθών και την παροχή υπηρεσιών μέχρι 5.000 ευρώ. Ωστόσο τα φυσικά πρόσωπα, που ασκούν ελευθέριο επάγγελμα (γιατροί, δικηγόροι, λογιστές, μηχανικοί κ.λπ.) εξακολουθούν να μην απαλλάσσονται από την τήρηση βιβλίων και την έκδοση στοιχείων, έστω και αν, τα ακαθάριστα έσοδά τους κατά την προηγούμενη διαχειριστική περίοδο είναι κάτω των 5.000 ευρώ. Δηλαδή, δεν μπορεί να είναι απαλλασσόμενος από την τήρηση βιβλίων και την έκδοση στοιχείων λιανικής γιατρός με ακαθάριστα έσοδα μικρότερα των 5.000 ευρώ.

 Στη Β' κατηγορία τήρησης βιβλίων (απλογραφικά βιβλία) η υποχρεωτική απογραφή κατά την 31.12.2013 καταλαμβάνει μόνο τους υπόχρεους απεικόνισης συναλλαγών που κατά τη χρήση αυτή πραγματοποίησαν ακαθάριστα έσοδα από τη πώληση αγαθών πάνω από 150.000 ευρώ. Οι σχετικές αποφάσεις, με τις οποίες απαλλάσσονται ορισμένοι υπόχρεοι απεικόνισης συναλλαγών της Β' κατηγορίας από την τήρηση βιβλίου απογραφών και κατάρτισης απογραφής, ισχύουν και για την απογραφή της χρήσης αυτής. Σημειώνεται ότι στην περίπτωση που δεν διενεργείται απογραφή (ακαθάριστα έσοδα μέχρι και 150.000 ευρώ ή απαλλασσόμενες δραστηριότητες σύμφωνα με τις σχετικές αποφάσεις), ως απογραφή λήξης της χρήσης 2013 λαμβάνεται το ποσοστό 10% επί των αγορών της χρήσης αυτής.

 Για την εφαρμογή των διατάξεων του Κ.Φ.Α.Σ. σύμφωνα με τις οποίες δεν είναι υπόχρεα απεικόνισης συναλλαγών τα φυσικά πρόσωπα, τα οποία, ευκαιριακά και ως παρεπόμενη απασχόληση, πωλούν προϊόντα ή παρέχουν υπηρεσίες για τις οποίες εκδίδονται στοιχεία από τον αντισυμβαλλόμενο, θα λαμβάνονται υπόψη τα οριζόμενα στο νέο Κώδικα Φορολογίας Εισοδήματος, σύμφωνα με τα οποία:

 «Επιχειρηματική δραστηριότητα» για την οποία υπάρχει υποχρέωση απεικόνισης συναλλαγών είναι αυτή που περιλαμβάνει συστηματική διενέργεια πράξεων (συναλλαγών).

 Ως «συστηματική διενέργεια πράξεων» θεωρούνται τουλάχιστον τρεις ομοειδείς συναλλαγές που λαμβάνουν χώρα εντός ενός εξαμήνου ή εντός 2 ετών εφόσον πρόκειται για συναλλαγές που αφορούν ακίνητα. Εξαιρούνται από τον κανόνα αυτό οι συναλλαγές αγοράς και πώλησης τίτλων εισηγμένων στο Χρηματιστήριο ή κρατικών ομολόγων, εκτός από τις περιπτώσεις φορολογουμένων που ασχολούνται κατʼ επάγγελμα με τις συναλλαγές αυτές.

*Τα πρόσωπα που ασκούν ελευθέριο επάγγελμα εξακολουθούν και από 1-1-2014 να εκδίδουν τιμολόγια για τις παρεχόμενες υπηρεσίες προς το Δημόσιο και τα Νομικά Πρόσωπα Δημοσίου Δικαίου, με κάθε επαγγελματική τους είσπραξη.*

----------

